
All about Two-Phase Locking and a little bit MVCC - kadishmal
http://www.cubrid.org/blog/cubrid-life/all-about-two-phase-locking-and-a-little-bit-mvcc/#.UMbtXmXG1R8.hackernews
======
mercurial
This was a pretty good presentation of two-phase locking, but I would have
liked a discussion of the pros and cons of each approach.

